# Double Days (Sept. 17, 2018 - Nov. 17, 2018)



## pennyk (Sep 4, 2018)

I received this by email today



> *Earn 2X the points Sept. 17 – Nov. 17*
> Traveling on Amtrak® this fall is worth double the points during Double Days®. As a Select Executive member, you're already registered for this special promotion. Just travel September 17 – November 17 to enjoy 2x the points toward great rewards like Amtrak travel, upgrades, hotels and more.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 4, 2018)

I is only a lonely peon!






But if you log into your AGR account, I had it on mine and clicked to register!


----------



## jebr (Sep 4, 2018)

I received it by email as well, and I'm also a lowely peon. A registered peon, though!


----------



## scrollmaster (Sep 4, 2018)

A number of weeks ago I booked a trip to San Antonio for mid October figuring to land in double days so enjoyed seeing the email arrive myself.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 4, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> I is only a lonely peon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## Anderson (Sep 4, 2018)

I'll probably get the email when I get home...but good to hear this has popped back up. I've got at least one, possibly two major trips in that timeframe...so I should draw a nice pot of points out of it.


----------



## RSG (Sep 4, 2018)

jebr said:


> I received it by email as well, and I'm also a lowely peon. A registered peon, though!


Hrm, I'm in the register-yourself-you-nobody crowd and I couldn't find the e-mail, so I guess I should check which addy the marketing messages are supposed to be going to.


----------



## JayPea (Sep 4, 2018)

Just now got the E-mail and registered.


----------



## tim49424 (Sep 5, 2018)

Got mine and registered......I have a trip on the 25th from Holland, MI to SEA and back.....plenty of doubled points there!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 5, 2018)

If you didn't get the e-mail, just go to the AGR Website or your Account and "Click" to sign up!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm registered. I'm traveling round trip on both the Southwest Chief Chicago to Los Angeles and the California Zephyr Chicago to Emeryville late October to early November and was sure to PAY for these trips hoping for the double rewards points. Also I need these trips to re-qualify for Select status and they will take care of that although this is not a double tier credits offer.


----------



## willem (Sep 7, 2018)

When I try to register, I get an error before the web page loads.



> The requested URL was rejected. Please consult with your administrator.
> 
> Your support ID is: [20-digit number].


Is this because I'm overseas?


----------



## NEPATrainTraveler (Sep 13, 2018)

Joined AGR earlier this week and signed up for double days. I have the LSL to CHI booked as well as the Hiawatha to MKE.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 13, 2018)

As long as the travel is between those dates - no matter when you booked your trip - you will get double points!


----------



## benale (Sep 13, 2018)

The four months that Amtrak doubles the points is when I do most of my Amtrak travel. Using


----------



## benale (Sep 13, 2018)

Sent too soon. Using the AGR mastercard with 3X the points for Amtrak travel and double points its almost as good as AGR 1 where you got 100 points minimum.


----------



## chakk (Sep 18, 2018)

Registered as soon as I received the email. Then received a second email today reminding me that the promotional travel period starts tomorrow.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm wondering, is it possible to book a trip that falls under double days, get the extra points, and then modify the reservation to a later date that won't fall under double days? Is the system sophisticated enough to catch that and "take back" half the points?


----------



## jebr (Oct 24, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> I'm wondering, is it possible to book a trip that falls under double days, get the extra points, and then modify the reservation to a later date that won't fall under double days? Is the system sophisticated enough to catch that and "take back" half the points?


That's not possible. The points aren't issued until after travel, and I believe the ticket has to be lifted in order for points to post.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 24, 2018)

jebr said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering, is it possible to book a trip that falls under double days, get the extra points, and then modify the reservation to a later date that won't fall under double days? Is the system sophisticated enough to catch that and "take back" half the points?
> ...


I see. So if Amtrak doesn't scan my ticket (which happens pretty often), I won't get points?


----------



## jebr (Oct 24, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> jebr said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


Tickets will often be lifted without being scanned, especially if you're traveling in sleeper. The attendant often just tells the conductor who's on and the conductor lifts tickets based on that.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 24, 2018)

jebr said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > jebr said:
> ...


Thanks. I was starting to freak out because I'm pretty sure our ticket wasn't scanned in February when we took a Family Bedroom from Pomona to Chicago, followed by a Roomette to New York. That would have been a lot of points to miss out on...


----------

